# Very little white smoke...



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay i noticed the other day while i was idleing some white smoke was coming out of the muffler not much but enough to see. When i press the gas it goes away but as soon as you let off of it reappears. Whats going on here. When the car is cold there not much sputter when it warm once and a while if feels like its going to shut off but it doesnt. Also now when i floor it it will hesitate like its gonna die but then pick back up. Any help?


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

200sx98fl said:


> Okay i noticed the other day while i was idleing some white smoke was coming out not much but enough to see. When i press the gas it goes away but as soon as you let off of it reappears. Whats going on here. When the car is cold there not much sputter when it warm once and a while if feels like its going to shut off but it doesnt. Also now when i floor it it will hesitate like its gonna die but then pick back up. Any help?


coming from where? under the hood?


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Also i noticed water on the muffler and this was after the car was running for a while. The muffler is only2 months old and tip inside is really black.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

200sx98fl said:


> Also i noticed water on the muffler and this was after the car was running for a while. The muffler is only2 months old and tip inside is really black.


If the inside of the muffler tip is really black then you are probably running rich. Water is a byproduct of combustion, it's normal to see a small amount of white smoke after you first start the car.

Usually, if you see a large amount of white smoke coming from the exhaust it is a sign that your head gasket is blown.

Do the usual checks: timing, spark plugs, distributor cap and rotor, air filter, fuel filter...

How many miles?


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Kindfiend said:


> If the inside of the muffler tip is really black then you are probably running rich. Water is a byproduct of combustion, it's normal to see a small amount of white smoke after you first start the car.
> 
> Usually, if you see a large amount of white smoke coming from the exhaust it is a sign that your head gasket is blown.
> 
> ...


SHe only has 82000 miles on her.....was thinking maybe fuel pump could be bad...but on a 98?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

200sx98fl said:


> SHe only has 82000 miles on her.....was thinking maybe fuel pump could be bad...but on a 98?


What would make you think the fuel pump is bad? They usually last a decent amount of time. If you have doubts, check the fuel pressure. That will give you an idea if the pressure regulator or pump is bad. Sounds to me like the car is just out of tune, and probably needs new O2 sensors (bad sensors can make you run rich).

Edit: cleaning the IACV and throttle body does wonders for cars that want to stall at idle.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it can sometimes just be steam from any water in the exhaust or that was sucked in from the atmosphere on a humid day. I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Watch your coolent levels, if you're mysteriously losing coolent and there are no leaks, then it's prolly a blown head gasket.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it can sometimes just be steam from any water in the exhaust or that was sucked in from the atmosphere on a humid day. I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Watch your coolent levels, if you're mysteriously losing coolent and there are no leaks, then it's prolly a blown head gasket.


Now i did have coolant disapearing for about a week and then the other day while i was at the gas station i seen it leaking...appearntley the hose that connects to the block was loose and it was leaking. I connected it back and so far havent noticed the fluid level low. Plus no sweet smell from the exhuast. I will check today when i drive home. I inspected the head and seen no visable leaks. 

Im trying to do the work my self cuase i just had a baby and have no money to pay a mechanic.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200sx98fl said:


> Im trying to do the work my self cuase i just had a baby and have no money to pay a mechanic.


the more you learn to do yourself, the more money you will save in the long run. find a local hobby shop near by. i go out to mine atleast 2 times a month (will be nearly every day soon with my "new" car) and at any given time you will have 2 grease monkeys standing behind looking at what your doin. they come out of no where and are nosie as hell :thumbup: its good times.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the more you learn to do yourself, the more money you will save in the long run. find a local hobby shop near by. i go out to mine atleast 2 times a month (will be nearly every day soon with my "new" car) and at any given time you will have 2 grease monkeys standing behind looking at what your doin. they come out of no where and are nosie as hell :thumbup: its good times.


that im going to look into....i got one shop that will look at it for free and allow me to buy the parts i just have to pay the labor...think ima end up there.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it can sometimes just be steam from any water in the exhaust or that was sucked in from the atmosphere on a humid day. I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Watch your coolent levels, if you're mysteriously losing coolent and there are no leaks, then it's prolly a blown head gasket.



Uh oh.. My coolant has been mysteriously disappearing for a while now, but I can't find any leaks.. I hope I'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Uh oh.. My coolant has been mysteriously disappearing for a while now, but I can't find any leaks.. I hope I'm just not looking hard enough.


If your headgasket was blown you would have a lot of smoke coming out the exhaust. Do a leakdown and compression test if you wanna be sure.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm actually pretty sure it's not a head gasket, because I don't see any smoke. It's just that it's really weird that it is disappearing so fast, and that I don't see any leaks.. I'll look harder.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wildmane said:


> I'm actually pretty sure it's not a head gasket, because I don't see any smoke. It's just that it's really weird that it is disappearing so fast, and that I don't see any leaks.. I'll look harder.


Check the water pump weep hole. Its on the passenger side by the thermostat housing and on the underside. Look for green crystals and drips.
Good Luck...


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

well i got it to the shop finally and good news...no blown head gasket. No leaks...coolant is staying at a constant level now. The problem was a cracked sparkplug on cyclinder 3. Had to wait 3 hours for another iradium plug so while it was there i had them read the compression on the motor, the mechanic said it read 120 on all 4.(he said it was fine but i wanna know what you guys think) Is that good, bad....??? Ne ways problem is fixed. Thanks for all the advice.

Oh yeah the smoke was condesation or whatever....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

120 is not steller, but as long as it is solid through all 4 cyl it should be more than fine (it just means the engine is older) i have an sr20 with 100psi in all 4, it runs strong, idles great (could be better but im going to reground everything) and the spark plugs looked real good (and completly dry) so i dont think you have anything to worry about at all.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> 120 is not steller, but as long as it is solid through all 4 cyl it should be more than fine (it just means the engine is older) i have an sr20 with 100psi in all 4, it runs strong, idles great (could be better but im going to reground everything) and the spark plugs looked real good (and completly dry) so i dont think you have anything to worry about at all.


Wow...its a 98 motor with 82000 miles....guess the way i been beating on it is why its like that. Wonder if its safe to turbo that motor....just curious....?

edit : i was thinking, i guess 7-8 years is old.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> well i got it to the shop finally and good news...no blown head gasket. No leaks...coolant is staying at a constant level now. The problem was a cracked sparkplug on cyclinder 3. Had to wait 3 hours for another iradium plug so while it was there i had them read the compression on the motor, the mechanic said it read 120 on all 4.(he said it was fine but i wanna know what you guys think) Is that good, bad....??? Ne ways problem is fixed. Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> Oh yeah the smoke was condesation or whatever....


The FSM gives 171 psi *minimum* at 350 rpm for the GA and 149 psi at 300 rpm for the SR20 
It also lists simple checks to determine what’s wrong. 
But let’s face it as you say we all have 7-8 yr old cars, and so long as the compression is uniform its just normal wear and valve seat deterioration
Good Luck......


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

i love this forum....


----------

